# Schwarzenegger: I Don't Believe In Legalizing Pot



## FruityBud (May 28, 2009)

As more government officials choose to publicly answer questions submitted by Internet users, they're encountering a new phenomenon: marijuana activists intent on forcing answers to the would-you-legalize-pot question.

In March, President Obama's first virtual town hall took a detour when questions about legalizing marijuana were voted to the top of the financial stability," "jobs," "budget," and (of course) "green jobs" sections of WhiteHouse.gov.

On Wednesday, it was California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger (R) who was put on the spot. Digg.com users propelled a legalize-marijuana question to the number two position (behind one asking about what he was thinking when photographed grimacing at President George W. Bush).

Earlier this month, as CBSNews.com reported, Schwarzenegger said "it's time for debate" about legalizing marijuana. Read on for an excerpt from the CNN interview.

*Q: What is your stance on the legalization, cultivation, and regulation of marijuana in the state of California?*

A: I like the law that we have in place. And I don't believe in legalizing marijuana, but I'm always open for the debate because there are people that feel differently. And I said I'm always interested in debating any of these issues because there's always different ways of looking at it. And I think it would be interesting to see the information that is available, if there's any information available, of well countries are doing that have legalized marijuana. But I don't think that information is available, and I'd want us to see that.

But I believe in the law, the way the law is right now, and I think it's worked very well for the state of California. And I think it would be a mistake to just go and legalize something that we don't believe in just because it would produce an extra billion dollars in revenues. And I think we just have to learn how to live within our means rather than trying to do things we really don't want to do.

*Q: New polls actually show that more than half of Californians support legalizing marijuana. So would that sway your stance on it whatsoever in this open debate that you're calling for? Would it sway your opinion?*

A: Well, it could very well go on an initiative one day, where they ask the voters directly, that could very well be. And if the voters make that decision, that's fine. But I think it is very important for us to make certain decisions not just because they would bring in some extra money, and I think this is why people have been talking about that in California, to go in that direction, and to start debating that issue. Because it would produce, as they say, $1.3 billion, $1.4 billion extra revenues.

Thanks to a 1996 ballot measure, medical marijuana is already legal under California law, though local officials have substantial discretion. Although that conflicts with federal law, the Obama administration has chosen not to target California medical marijuana dispensaries.

State legislator Tom Ammiano, a San Francisco Democrat, introduced a bill in February to legalize recreational marijuana. Bill AB 390 would license "commercial cultivators of marijuana" and establish a complicated web of regulations and tax rules they and retailers must follow.

It could raise over $1.2 billion a year in new tax revenues, assuming a $50-an-ounce tax, according to an analysis by California NORML.

A Field poll released on April 30 found that 56 percent of the state's registered voters support legalizing marijuana and taxing its sale.
*
hxxp://shuurl.com/A4998*


----------



## benevolence6gc (May 28, 2009)

As long as he doesn't believe in legalizing pot I will make sure I vote for someone who does, and I pray everyone who feels the same does the same with their own elected officials, you want change?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2009)

atleast he open to a debate and wouldnt be doing it just for the money


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 28, 2009)

that's hilarious, because I don't believe in electing former steroid pumping, horrible acting morons with ZERO political skills and experience to positions of importance...good thing I don't care what you say Arnold.  This is a person who has admitted to using steroids, has no political education, and has no experience in political or medicinal issues other than his limited experience since being elected.  Sorry CALI, i love you but you made your own bed with this one.

Arnold saying these things makes him the very definition of hypocrisy.  This is a man that would have NEVER attained the heights he has attained if it was NOT for his use of illegal drugs, IE steroids.  Arnold trying to take a moral stance on ANY drug is a joke, and he should realize this.  Seriously, if he wasn't pumping his own butt full of steroids 20 years ago, he wouldn't have won Mr. Universe, he wouldn't have been the Terminator, he would never have been elected and we would not be sitting here considering him one of the biggest hypocrites in the world.  How is it okay for Arnold to use illegal drugs and get a position of power BECAUSE he used illegal drugs, yet he still feels like his opinion on drug morality has ANY validity.....just hilarious.

Please do not take offense CALI members, just my opinion on Arnold


----------



## DirtySouth (May 28, 2009)

Re-election NOT.But its up 4 debate


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 28, 2009)

Now come on guys, i think you're giving him a bad rap. it's political suicide for any politician to come out and support legalizing pot. he did say he would support it being on an initiative and letting the voters decide. TRUE-he would not be where he is if it were not for his illegal drug use to begin with. but i agree that you cannot just legalize something because it will increase revenue! legalizing and taxing cocaine would raise revenue. The fact of the matter is that MJ should be legal because it is not harmful. especially when compared to alcohol.


----------



## clanchattan (May 28, 2009)

"I think it would be a mistake to just go and legalize something that we don't believe in just because it would produce an extra billion dollars in revenues."

Like a Lottery? Traffic light/speed cameras (you can cite a vehicle but not the operator)? Oh, like alcohol? 

Is being a yellowbelly a manditory requsition for being a politician? It seems...


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 28, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> Now come on guys, i think you're giving him a bad rap. it's political suicide for any politician to come out and support legalizing pot..


'

I think you just hit the nail on the head.  You should NEVER listen to what a politician says when he/she is giving his/her opinion because he/she is JUST GIVING THE OPINION THAT WILL GIVE THE LEAST BLOWBACK.  That is it.  A politician will not give you an honest opinion on a subject if he/she feels their opinion would loose them votes, this is why I ignore politicians....that and the whole hypocrisy thing     But Arnold is taking the hypocrisy to a whole new level because everyone KNOWS he has used illegal drugs and has reached where he is now as a direct result of illegal drug use.   Kind of pathetic and depressing if you think about it too much.


----------



## clanchattan (May 28, 2009)

ever heard the adage: "how can you tell when a politician is lying? it's when his/her lips are moving." ?

there is a generation, or a sub-set of several generations who don't vote, IMO, because the choices are limited to either:

a. not what I stand for

or 

b. mostly what I stand for, but no balls.

the founding fathers had a lot more to be concerned with than being re-elected. but they took a stand. not just political suicide but they would have most likley have been hung for treason. BALLS.


----------



## Pepper (May 28, 2009)

Arnold smoked his share of weed   Arnold and Franco (his best friend) would always workout stoned  Arnold was always stoned  
There are plenty of home vids with Arnold and friends smoking weed, but there is one vid that can be bought or rented called Pumping Iron from 1978, a classic vid  that is a must see, toards the end of the vid he is lying on the couch smoking a joint and eating cake  

Arnold is in politics now, but he is still a regular guy behind the "curtain" he would legalize mj if everyone would agree to do so.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 28, 2009)

the whole arugrment is **. cuz no one in there right mind wants to Legalize weed. that would be stupid. we want pot DEcrimalized. they are not the same thing! thats why they keep on say no Legalizing pot, it makes the stupid  close minded people happy. there are very few other than the super right that will saport it. an i hope to see it passed one day. i did not think it would happen in my life time, but i am starting to think otherwise. Its being talked about, thats the first step.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

I think he is waiting for a true count from registered voters. Their the only people that matter to politicians.

Way Cali packs prisons and allows illegals. Im sure half of the ones that want it legal either cant vote or have a felony.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 29, 2009)

This article made the hair on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## Piperson (May 30, 2009)

and to think, calis could have elected the porn star


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 31, 2009)

I voted for Larry Flynt.


----------



## smokeytheherb (May 31, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> the whole arugrment is **. cuz no one in there right mind wants to Legalize weed. that would be stupid. we want pot DEcrimalized.


What makes it stupid to legalize weed, I understand the whole point of decriminalizing weed which I agree with and I know its a little drastic but still.  It being just decriminalized would that mean only people with med cards should be allowed to possess weed? I don't understand that argument but I'm pretty dang sure that I'm on the list of people that want to LEGALIZE weed.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 31, 2009)

It will come down to the voters, not the politicians, thats for sure. If it was up to the politicians, we wouldn't be where we are today, imo.

But if you look at the choices we had during the last Gov election, Arnold was really the only choice we had. If Phil Angelides had won, it would be a lot worse and the debates we are going to have on this just wouldn't happen.

What I got out of the article is he is willing to have a debate, and put it to the voters, as it should be. There is no one politician that can just say "hey, starting tomorow Herb is legal". We all know they are puppets man. But at least this puppet is willing to debate it and move it forward to the voters if interest and the voters want it.

Baby steps.

Believe if he wanted to be a jerk, he could shut down all the clubs in cali, as they are all really in a "Grey" area of the law, but they are left alone by Cali LEO. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 31, 2009)

IMO the republican party is trying to find its voice and struggling with leadership issues. Arnie's a republican who still sees a future for himself in politics. So of course he's going to take the status quo line or else the right would throw him out on his ear. Calfornia is in dire straits now, mostly because the liberal politicians spent money they didn't have and the economy has gone to pieces. There are going to be huge cuts in social spending, state parks closing, teachers, fire fighters and police will lose jobs. Its going to get really ugly for some time. 

Arnie's suggestion that we debate the issue is a good thing. We need to look at cannabis through the eyes of 21st century technology and consider the modern social implications of pot. The initiative to legalize mj is based on educating the public about its use. Let's hope the same folks that foiled Prop 8 (Gay Marriage) don't spoil the legalization of mj. The religious right, mormons etc. fought hard with big bucks to overturn gay marriage.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 31, 2009)

hemp is something that needs to be brought up its an untapped renewable resource and they need to either legalize both or re classify hemp so they can tap into that industry


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 1, 2009)

Reclassification would be the most logical step. how could MJ ever be thrown in the same box as heroin? it truly baffles me


----------



## Jarvis (Jun 1, 2009)

*HI,*
the things move 1 little on the cannabis&#8230; in much of country.
even if there exist inconsistencies that is although the politicians speak&#8230; 
that about it is better than not speaking. 
I see on our premises in Europe: *Austria has just accepted the use of the medical cannabis!!!!! congratulations has them !!!!!*
But Switzerland has just refused the TOTAL dépénalisation of the cannabis !!!!!  hallucinant&#8230;? 
And in Holland the Police force closed 35% of CoffeShop + total ban to sell mushrooms&#8230;.  new measurements will be taken in Holland&#8230; many people (in Dutch cheese) not satisfied with tourism cannabic !!! 

I wish for you in the USA and Canada that the things advances positively ! 

it seems has me that Obama spoke to make return of the Dollars in the cases of the government by the means of the cannabis ??? 
it seems to me ??? 

:ciao:


[ to excuse my English not very good&#8230;]


----------

